# Может ли детензор-терапия навредить при протрузиях и спондилоартрозе?



## Аня555 (28 Апр 2018)

Добрый всем день! У меня грудной и шейный остеохондроз. В шейном есть три протрузии с4-7 дисков. Все до 0.17, 0.20 и до 0.23 см. И ещё имеется спондилоартроз в грудном и шейном. После процедур вытяжения на детензоре начала болеть спина и грудина, но больше всего меня беспокоит небольшое головокружение и жжение слева под грудью, уходящее в подмышку. Жжение непостоянно краткое, но на протяжении дня уже раз 10-15. Вопрос может ли эта детензор-терапия вызвать эти последствия?


----------



## La murr (28 Апр 2018)

@Аня555, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Аня555 (28 Апр 2018)

@La murr, снимки сейчас дома, а я в командировке. Здесь особо обратиться не к кому. Смогу выложить только через неделю, но эти симптомы не дают спокойно спать, прошу помочь докторов, кто откликнется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2018)

Не может.
Все виды аутогравитационного вытяжения рассчитаны на вытяжение не поражённых сегментов, а на расслабление мышц и растяжение функциональных ограничений в позвоночнике.
Причина обострений, механизм, тут возможен другой.
Длительное лежание на спине. При этом при кифозе происходит переразгибание позвоночника и рёберно-грудинных сочленений. Развивается синдром Титца.
При кифозе, сколиозе начинать надо с 10–15 минут. 
Это вариант, чаще другие причины обострений.
Сейчас надо убедиться а диагнозе и провести  противоспалительную терапию, устранить боль.


----------



## Аня555 (28 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо за ответ! Местный терапевт говорит продуло, миозит. Мажьте мазью, все пройдёт) так что я теперь до Москвы с мазями Мне все неврологи ставят хондроз шейно-грудной и спондилоартроз. Но стандарт уколы нестероиды противовоспалительные и массаж с физио почему-то помогают плохо. Есть толк только от аппликатора Кузнецова и миорелаксантов-но их постоянно пить не будешь. Вот и думаю я может миофасциальный это..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2018)

Это и есть миофасциальный и спондилоартроз, с ребернопозвонковый артроз, а по рассказу ещё и реберногрудинный.
Отделить одно от другого сложно.
А что в анализах и рентген - мрт покажите.


----------



## Аня555 (29 Апр 2018)

Анализы нет возможности сейчас сдать, но при прошлых обострениях было в норме все, кроме КФК.



Есть ли смысл делать электромиографию и электронейрографию? УЗИ сосудов шеи и головы? Из- за постоянных обострений очень боюсь пропустить что-то нервно-мышечное. У мамы диагностирована кавернома сосуда головного мозга. Спасибо за ответы всем докторам!

@Доктор Ступин, мрт прикрепила, анализы результаты только с прошлых обострений, сейчас пока нет возможности.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2018)

Все есть, хондропатия, сколиоз, кфк (за три дня в норму?), передняя продольная связка.


----------



## Аня555 (30 Апр 2018)

Кфк брали в стационаре при поступлении высокой, повторно брали уже норма. Сказали ничего страшного. А что значит передняя продольная связка? Хондропатия то очень все плохо? Спасибо за ответы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2018)

В обострении надо бы сдать СОЭ, СРБ, и КФК перепроверить.
Хондропатия - врождённо- приобретённая "слабость позвоночника". Не страшно, но учитывать надо. 
Это как предположим порок сердца, если незначительный годны в армию, если значительных освобождение от физкультуры в школе.
Гмиермобильности суставов нет ли.
Продольная связка выглядит утолщенной, но это надо смотреть по рентгены.
Делали?
Про синдром Титца прочитали?
Лечение боли проводите ?


----------



## Аня555 (30 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за понятное объяснение!) да, поо Титце мне ставили в стационаре его под вопросом, похоже без вопроса уже, и дорсопатию и тораколгию, спондилоартроз. Лечение боли начала мелоксикам 7.5 мл раз в день, планирую неделю попить. Рентген делала только в подростковом возрасте, там ставили болезнь Шейрмана/Мау под вопросом. Сейчас только мрт делала. Есть смысл рентген грудного отдела делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Апр 2018)

Шойэрман-Мау и есть хондропатия.
Сделайте лучше анализы.


----------



## Аня555 (30 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо огромное! Сдам, как буду в Москве, постараюсь к вам попасть.


----------



## Аня555 (2 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! Простите за настойчивость, я из Москвы и для точного диагноза хотела бы к вам попасть на осмотр, миофасциальный подтвердить и тд.  Скажите пожалуйста что нужно достать или сделать какое обследование ещё перед этим. Анализы я сдам. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2018)

Анализы. Снимки с собой.  Остальное после осмотра.


----------



## Аня555 (18 Янв 2019)

Уважаемые доктора, @Доктор Ступин! посмотрите пожалуйста снимки. Рентгенолог направил к онкологу(((

               

Заключение-МР картина объемного образования исходящего из левого корешка на уровне TH12-L1. Задняя протрузия диска L5-S1.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2019)

Написано, надо делать.


----------



## Аня555 (19 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! Доктор, посмотрите пожалуйста снимки.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Написано, надо делать.


Просто не могу увидеть на снимках ничего, ведь эти отделы TH12-L1 были и на мрт грудного отдела, но там писали в заключении мне гемангиомы.... ничего не понимаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2019)

Если сможете сбросить диск то есть на форуме доктор рентгенолог, который делает "второе мнение".
И мне так же сбросьте.


----------



## Аня555 (19 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2019)

Есть. Надо делать


----------



## Аня555 (20 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо, доктор! потопаю на мрт с контрастом)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Так что на МРТ с контрастом?


----------



## Аня555 (7 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так что на МРТ с контрастом?


Здравствуйте, доктор! Прикладываю заключение. Хочется понять такой размер и расположение кисты могут давать картину болей в грудном отделе-в том месте где киста и выше, то есть непосредственно в грудине и рёбрах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Периневральная киста дает боли редко, но в Вашем случае, вполне возможно.
Опишите боли и место еще раз.


----------



## Аня555 (7 Фев 2019)

Тупые боли в грудине в районе больших грудных мышц,  солнечного сплетения и косых - там, где ребра, спины между лопатками и ниже по бокам широчайшие мышцы спины. Иногда жжение по боками под мышками, поясница болит редко - при неудобных наклонах и отдаёт в ногу иногда при хотьбе. Больше всего беспокоит грудная клетка в районе груди
 и область сразу под грудью до пупка, ребра. Такая вот у меня неприятность


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Не похоже, не та зона и для такой ситуации характерна односторонность.


----------



## Аня555 (7 Фев 2019)

Спасибо! Нейрохирург тут советует резать. Пока думаю((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Сложно ответить. Смотреть надо.


----------



## Аня555 (21 Авг 2021)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович! Такой вопрос - сейчас муж лечит грыжу пролотерапией и другими физико. Каково ваше мнение по поводу этого новомодного метода? Пролотерапия 🧐 а ещё плазмотерапию делают 🧐 это реально может помочь уменьшить грыжу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2021)

И тот, и другой имеет право на примененение и активно применяется. В том числе и для стимуляции резорбции грыжи диска.


----------



## Аня555 (21 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, вот-вот ее и стимулируют 🤣 резорбцию) но говорят, будет больно))) я вообще мало про такие методы нашла. В России не часто применяются, видимо.

Даже нейролептики от боли выписывают. Так стимулируют)) вот сижу думаю, толи это благо, толи наоборот.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2021)

Резорбция идет за счет воспаления.
Все эти методики стимулируют воспаление.


----------

